# Oprah's favorite things



## Ann in Arlington

Oprah's Favorite Things 2015

Amazon Echo is on the list. When she put the original Kindle on her list in 2008, it sold out in seconds. Not sure the list will have the same effect on the echo -- after all she doesn't have the same major network show reach she did then -- but, if you've been considering it, it might be a good time.

It's currently on sale if you have an Amazon store card which is pretty easy to get.


----------



## CS

I wonder if this will get a special OPRAH coupon code now.


----------

